# Врач-Ветребролог



## Valentina (12 Май 2011)

Здравствуйте! Я живу в городе Минске (Белоруссия). У меня проблема в поясничном отделе позвоночника. После обследований в диагностическом центре, рекомендована консультация врача-вертебролога. Но , ни в диагностическом, ни в поликлинике по месту жительства, никто не знает, есть ли в Минске такой врач. В итоге дали два направления, одно - в центр вьетнамской традиционной медицины, второе - в НИИ ортопедии. Может у кого есть какая-нибудь информация, есть ли в Минске врач-вертебролог?


----------



## Winston (12 Май 2011)

Добрый день. 
Вертебрологи есть в БелМАПО, координаты можно посмотреть на их сайте, по поиску быстро находится. Так же есть врач в частном центре Валере, опять же легко найти в поисковике.


----------



## Valentina (12 Май 2011)

Winston написал(а):


> Добрый день.
> Вертебрологи есть в БелМАПО, координаты можно посмотреть на их сайте, по поиску быстро находится. Так же есть врач в частном центре Валере, опять же легко найти в поисковике.


Огромное Вам спасибо!!!


----------

